

Apple Manufacturer Foxconn Makes Employees Sign 'No Suicide' Pact - Impossible
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/06/apple-foxconn-suicide-pact_n_858504.html

======
bloggergirl
What's the punishment for breaking the pact? Evidently Foxconn has friends in
high places, but _that_ high?

